# Moving Zen by Clive Nicol



## Logan (Jun 1, 2007)

Anyone read "Moving Zen" by Clive Nicol? I finally got around to reading it recently and enjoyed it alot. Romantic and well-written and brief enough to make you want to know more.

The image Nicol paints in the book is a very different one from what comes across in his other media guises. Any thoughts?


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 1, 2007)

Haven't read it, but I might just put it on my list of books to pick up.  Would you be willing to expound a bit more on the subject matter?


----------



## Logan (Jun 1, 2007)

The book details a welsh guy called Clive who travels to Japan in the 1960s to train in Karate. It provides an interesting perspective on day-to-day happenings, characters, and life at that time. A journey of self-discovery mixed with an insight into "Zen" and karate.

Nicol is now a 7th Dan celebrity in Japan and known as a writer and tv personality as well as an environmentalist.


----------

